# Food recommendations



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't feed Tayla kibble. She eats Grandma Lucy's freeze dried. It's close to raw, but comes in a bag in a dry, almost flaky texture which you add warm water to get it to reconstitute. We travel so its very handy. Lots of kibble choices. Since you feed raw you know the importance of high quality ingredients. Different dogs do well on different foods.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Honestly none of the kibble is comparable to homemade raw and the higher end stuff like Orijen and acana will end up costing more, I'm talking DIY not store bought, I'm not 100% trusting in the store bought raw. Most raw fed dogs I've met have had no problem with not liking kibble although they do eat it with less gusto. The protein levels of Orijen are good and are actually about the same as prey model raw in many cases. If you have to feed kibble I would do Orijen, if you can, stick with raw or a freeze dryed dog food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

You could also have a look at the GO! Sensitivity + Shine new Turkey recipe which is grain free and potato free. http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/sensitivity-and-shine-grain-free-potato-free-turkey I've had my guys on it now for several months with impressive results.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Fromm foods are good. What if you feed the Golden raw and just buy the pre packaged for the trips you will take? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Keragold said:


> You could also have a look at the GO! Sensitivity + Shine new Turkey recipe which is grain free and potato free. http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/sensitivity-and-shine-grain-free-potato-free-turkey I've had my guys on it now for several months with impressive results.


Unfortunately although its grain and potato free, it's not carb minimal and actually seems to have a high amount if carbs through the use of tapioca and peas which also slightly concerns me about the ammount of veg protein


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

dogloverforlife said:


> Fromm foods are good. What if you feed the Golden raw and just buy the pre packaged for the trips you will take?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think the issue also is that raw-fed dogs can't always be therapy/service dogs due to the risk of E coli/salmonella spread in the vulnerable places they might go. That's why we won't feed Tucker raw right now. I used to feed the Yorkies raw and they thrived, but it's just not feasible right now.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

dwiley said:


> I think the issue also is that raw-fed dogs can't always be therapy/service dogs due to the risk of E coli/salmonella spread in the vulnerable places they might go. That's why we won't feed Tucker raw right now. I used to feed the Yorkies raw and they thrived, but it's just not feasible right now.


Oh I did not think of that. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_7/features/Raw-Fed-Dogs_20025-1.html
Just an interesting article

Although they ban raw fed dogs they don't ban dried, freeze dried, homemade cooked and refrigerated pre cooked diets, maybe just cook the raw diet and use bone meal or ground egg shells as a bone substitute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tsaile's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your advice, giving me food for thought. I have my IG on Grandma Lucy's, offered it to Tsaile but she doesn't like it. I want minimal carb - I agree it looks like Go! still has alot of carbs in it.

Looking at Acana or Orijen - think I'm going to make a trip to the place that carries the best high end dog foods in this area tomorrow and discuss with him what he recommends. I know minimizing carbs also helps reduce cancer risks in alot of cases. 

The raw feeding issue with a service dog is definitely a problem which is another reason I just don't feel I can do raw with Tsaile. I'd love to - but I can't. I also live in assisted living right now, so fridge space is very limited, making it even harder to handle a home prepared or raw diet with her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We feed Fromm Four Stars, and really like the food. I feed Pro Plan Performance 30/20 to dogs out showing. In the past, I have fed Orijen, Taste Of The Wild, and also Solid Gold. I like Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy for growing dogs between 4 months and 12 months bc the phosphurus/calcium has been studied, tested, and had live feed trials.


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tsaile's Mom said:


> Looking at Acana or Orijen - think I'm going to make a trip to the place that carries the best high end dog foods in this area tomorrow and discuss with him what he recommends. I know minimizing carbs also helps reduce cancer risks in alot of cases.


I've been feeding the dogs Acana for 3 years now and they love it!


----------



## Tsaile's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> We feed Fromm Four Stars, and really like the food. I feed Pro Plan Performance 30/20 to dogs out showing. In the past, I have fed Orijen, Taste Of The Wild, and also Solid Gold. I like Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy for growing dogs between 4 months and 12 months bc the phosphurus/calcium has been studied, tested, and had live feed trials.


Sadly, this is exactly why I WON'T feed any Iams/Eukanuba products, nor anything else produced by or associated with Proctor and Gamble. These "studies" and "tests" are complete by breeding a litter of puppies, feeding/exercising them the same (so they spend their lives in a lab/kennel facility where even water is measured/restricted to keep absolutely everything the same), and then killing them at different ages to complete their studies and tests. I am completely against this inhumane practice, animals do NOT need to suffer and die in order to figure out the right balance of nutrients they need! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

How would you balance protein level to bring them lower? I mean, your question as to whether some foods are too high in protein are confusing me since your Italian Greyhounds are fed raw, and I suppose if there are no carbs, grans and low vegetable content then they are fed a high protein diet. 
I'm honestly confused.....
Food is a hot topic. You will get many recommendations, but it sounds as if the choices offered don't quite measure up to your needs.
In my instance, I used to feed Innova Evo, which had 42% protein, to my border colllies when they were trialing. When they retired I switched them to Innova. With the Innova recall, I had to try out something else and I went to Wellness Core, 34% protein, which both my current boys LOVE.
I am now trying to decide whether to keep them on Wellness Core, since my 11 year old has blossomed on it and my three year old golden's coat looks like he's literally glowing, or put them back on Innova. And they poop less, which is always a great bonus.
Anyway, that's what I feed at the moment. I'm doing some reading on protein content and its effects....not sure what to do just yet.
Good luch with your search. You have very well defined thoughts and I hope you find what suits.


----------



## Tsaile's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you - my concern on protein levels is I know to much protein can cause hot spots and digestive upsets. My IGs do eat mainly meat, but I do add in a small amount of other things such as veggies, herbs, and other supplements. They are also much more active then my Golden - she's very laid back and easy going (well, at least she is when I don't have a tennis ball in my hand HAHAHA). I want what's best for her! I got some small bags of Acana, Orijen, and Canine Caviar from the dog food store I frequent - I'm going to try them one at a time and see I A: She likes then and B; if she tolerates them. If she does, then I guess I'll just make a decision or rotate between them occasionally 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Tsaile's Mom said:


> Sadly, this is exactly why I WON'T feed any Iams/Eukanuba products, nor anything else produced by or associated with Proctor and Gamble. These "studies" and "tests" are complete by breeding a litter of puppies, feeding/exercising them the same (so they spend their lives in a lab/kennel facility where even water is measured/restricted to keep absolutely everything the same), and then killing them at different ages to complete their studies and tests. I am completely against this inhumane practice, animals do NOT need to suffer and die in order to figure out the right balance of nutrients they need!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I remember that petition & undercover footage ... 
http://www.change.org/petitions/iam...g-animals-in-cruel-lab-tests?javascript=false


----------

